# Weekly Competition 2019-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F U2 F U2 F' R2
*2. *U' F U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U'
*3. *R U' R F2 U2 R F R U'
*4. *U' F2 R2 F U' R2 F U
*5. *F U2 F U' F U F R2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L' D' R D F2 U L D R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 L2
*2. *L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B' D B' L2 U B F2 L' U F
*3. *U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L R' F D' F2 R B2 L2 D' L
*4. *B' U2 R D' B R' D2 R D' R2 F2 R' D2 R D2 L' U2 D2 R' U2
*5. *F2 L2 B2 L' F2 U R B R' U2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' L R B L2 Uw' L2 Fw' U' Rw' D Fw F Rw' Uw' L2 R' F Uw Fw' F' L2 Rw2 B' F U' L2 R2 U2 R D Fw' R' Uw2 Rw Fw2 L' U' L' B2
*2. *D' Uw2 R2 Uw' Rw D Uw' R Uw2 B' Fw' F R2 Fw L' Rw' R Fw Rw B Uw L2 D R' Fw Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 L D B L2 Rw' B2 D2 U B2 D' U'
*3. *U B2 Fw L2 R2 Fw' D2 R2 B Rw2 Fw' U' L Uw' L' Rw' Uw L' F2 D Uw2 R2 D' Fw Rw B R' B U' R' Fw' F D2 Uw U Fw D' Rw' Fw Uw2
*4. *Fw' D2 U2 Fw' F Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 D' Fw D2 Uw U2 B' Fw F' D Uw' L' R2 U2 Fw' D L Rw2 R Uw' U2 F2 L' U2 Fw2 Rw B2 F2 Rw' U L Rw2
*5. *Rw2 U' Rw' R D U' Fw2 Uw2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 Uw B' Uw Rw U2 R2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw' U B2 Rw Uw2 B' Uw U B Fw2 Rw' F2 U Rw2 F' U2 R Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 B2 Bw R2 Uw F' U' B2 D' B' Fw U' Lw2 Bw2 Fw Dw Rw2 R Dw' Uw2 U Fw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' D' Dw2 U L D R2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' L' F Uw' U2 F Uw' B Bw2 D' Dw2 U Bw2 Fw' F' L D' Dw2 U Fw' Rw D2 Lw Rw2 F2 U' Fw
*2. *B Uw U' F L2 Lw2 Dw' R2 D B' Fw U F2 U' B2 F2 U' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B F2 U B2 Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 L' Rw' D Uw2 U' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw F Lw2 B' Fw2 Rw D Rw' Uw2 U2 Lw R2 Bw2 U Lw' F' Dw2 L' Fw L' B' Dw' U'
*3. *D Uw2 U2 Fw' R' Fw2 Dw Bw D' Fw2 U' L' R' B2 Bw Rw2 D B Bw Dw Bw Lw2 U2 L' F Uw2 U Bw U' Fw2 Lw' B' F' Lw' Fw Dw F2 Rw Bw D2 L' R2 Dw Uw2 L2 B2 Fw' L' Rw Fw Uw U2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' Bw Lw F2 D' F'
*4. *Uw2 U2 Lw' D' Dw' U R2 Fw' F' L2 Lw2 Fw F2 U2 L Lw D2 B' Dw' Lw Rw2 R' U Lw' F' Lw Rw2 R D2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' F2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw' L R Dw2 L' U2 B Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw' Rw' F2 U Bw F2 D2 Rw2 D B' Dw'
*5. *Fw U Lw2 U L B2 L2 D' Fw' F D' Dw2 Bw2 F' L2 R2 Uw2 L Bw Uw' Fw R Bw' Lw Rw' B Lw' U' Lw U B R' Uw2 Rw' D2 B' Fw F U R' U2 Fw' Lw2 D2 F Dw' Lw' Rw2 F2 L' R2 Fw' Dw' B' F' D' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 2U 3F2 2F F 2D' 2R 2B R' 3U 2B 2U2 B' 2R2 2D2 2U' 3R2 F' 2D2 2B' D' 2F L' 2U' 3R R D2 3U R' 2F' 2R' 2D2 3R2 2R' 2D L' F R F2 3U2 U F' D2 2L 2U' 2F2 3U2 2B 2F' D U' 2B' 2F2 3R' 2U' L2 2R F 2L D B2 L' 3R2 R2 3U' R' 2D B L2 2L'
*2. *2B2 3F' 3R2 D 2D2 L2 2D' 2R2 D2 2D' U2 F' 3U 2U' L2 3U2 2B2 2R' 3F2 L 2D 3U' 2U U R' 2D2 L2 3R' U 3R R' 2U2 2R2 3F2 2R' 3U' B' 2D 2U2 3F' L2 2R2 2D2 2U2 2B' U' R2 2B' 3F 2U F2 2D2 2U 3R2 2U2 3R B2 2U R2 2D' 3U L' 2L2 2B L2 2R 2U2 R' 2U F'
*3. *3R' 2B' R2 B' L 2L2 3R2 2R 2B2 3F2 L 2B2 2R D' L 2F 2L2 R' B2 2L 3R' B' 2B D2 2L' R 2B2 2D 2L' 3U L2 R' D2 2D B' 2B2 2F 2L2 F2 3R' R' B2 2B' F 2U2 2R2 D 2D U' 2R2 F 2U2 U 2B' 2U' 2L 3F 2F' F2 L' 2B L 2L 3R D2 2U' 2F' R 2U2 R2
*4. *2B' R2 2U2 U 3F' 2L2 2F U2 L2 3R' 2R2 U 2L B' L' F D2 2D' 2U' 2B' 3F2 2F' 3U2 L 2D' 2U F' 3R R B 2B 3F2 L 2R2 2B L' 2R' 2D2 3U' L 2B 3F 2D' 3R 2R 3F 2L2 3F' L' B2 F2 3U 2U' 3F2 F 2D 2F' F 3U2 2B 2U' L2 2D2 3U2 2U B2 2B' 3F2 2F2 F
*5. *L' 2L2 D2 3F2 2D 2U 2B' F' 2L' 2R D' 2R' B2 2F' 3U' U' R2 2D 2R' R' 3U2 2U R2 B' 2B2 R 2D' 3R 2B' 3F' U 2F' L 3R R2 2U2 2F2 2R 2B2 2F2 F2 2U2 2L2 U' 3F D' R 3F2 2R 3F2 2F2 3U2 U2 3F' 2F2 F L 2R' B' 2B' 3F 2L' F' 2D U2 2F2 D2 L U2 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 2L 2R 3B2 3L B' L' 2B L 2R2 3F2 2D B' F R D' 3U2 2B' L2 2U' 3B' L' 2L 2F' 3L' 2F' 2D L2 3U L2 2F2 3D 3L 2D2 2L' 2F' 3L D' 2D2 3D' 2F 3R B' 2L2 3L2 2D2 3F 2R' R2 D2 L' 2B' 3F2 F2 2L 2F 2L' 3L B2 2B' 3F 2F' F' L R B2 2D 3D' L' 2B 2L2 2D' 2L' U' L' 2F' F 2D' 3D 2F' F2 D' U' B2 2U' L 2D 3B2 2R' 2B' 3B 2F' 3U 2B2 3F' 2D2 2R2 B2 2D2 2L'
*2. *2U' 3R' 2B' R' 3D 2U2 3F 2D2 L2 B2 D' 2U B' 2R 3F' F' 2L' 2U' 2B 2D L2 2B 3D2 3B2 F2 3L R 3D 3B' 3F F2 3L' 3F' 2U' 2R' D' 2L' 2R2 2D2 3D2 3R' R2 B 2B' 2D 3R2 U2 2L2 R2 2B2 2F' 3D2 B 3R' F' R' B2 R2 2B 2L' 3B' F2 D2 B 2B 3B' 2F2 D' 2D 3D' L' 2R' 3D 3U2 3F 3D' 3U2 3L 3R2 D 3R' 2R2 D 3D2 3R 2U' U L 3L' D 2D 3F2 2D 3U2 2L 3L' D 2U U' 2F
*3. *B' L2 2R' R B R2 2B 3B2 3L2 3R2 3D' 2U' U 3B' 3L2 3R R' 3D' 2L' 3L2 U 2F' L2 3U' 3R 2F 3R' 3B2 F2 3L2 2F2 R 3F' F 2U 2F2 2L' 2R' 3U2 F 3D' U2 3L 2F 2U2 2B2 3D2 3U2 3R R2 2B' D2 2L 3F' 2U F2 U' 3F' 2F L 2U' B2 3U' L 3L' 3B2 D2 2D' 3L2 3R' R' D' B2 3F R2 2F 3L' 3B D 3F 2R2 D2 3D2 3L 2D2 2U2 U2 3L 3F' 2F' 3R2 3F2 3L 2F2 3D F' L 3R 3D' B2
*4. *3F' R B2 2F2 D2 3B' U L' 3L' 3R 2U' U' 2L' 2D' U' L R' D 3L 3F2 2D L F2 2R2 3D' 2R' 2D2 2U' L' 3L2 2R2 2B' L 3D 2F' D2 2B2 2D B L' 3U2 3B' L' D 2F2 U 2B 3R 3F2 L' 3R U 2L2 3R 2B 3F' 3R2 3U 3L 3B' 3D' U L' 2D2 3D R2 3B' U2 2R2 R 3D U 3L2 2F D 2D 3U 2L2 3D2 U2 3L 3F 2U2 L 3R 3U' B2 3D 3U2 2U' 2B 2U' R2 B L2 2B' D2 2B' D2 3B'
*5. *D 3F2 2L' 2D2 2F' 3U L' B' 3R2 B' 2F' 3U2 R2 3B' 2L2 3R2 2R 2D 3B 2U' 2F 3L' R' 3U2 R2 3F2 2D 3F 2R2 B2 2U2 R' B2 3B' 3L' D' 2L2 3B2 3D2 3U2 3R2 2R2 D 3U2 F' 3R2 3F' L2 R2 U' 2R 2D' 3U' L2 2L2 2U F' 2L2 3B 3U 2F2 2U2 2B2 F D L 3B' 2F2 3L' 2R2 3D2 R2 3D 3R 3F L R2 3D' 2R' 2D B' 3U' 2B 3U 2U2 F2 2D 3D 2B2 D 2D' 3D2 3U' U B 3B2 2L' 3R' 2B' 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R U2 F2 R' U' F2 U' R' U'
*2. *U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' F2 U'
*3. *F U' F R' F2 R F' U' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 B' D' R' L U' D' B D' L2 U' F2 D' F R' F2 L' D B Rw' Uw
*2. *B R2 U2 F2 B' U2 L' F' R2 F L2 R2 B2 U F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw
*3. *D2 F2 R2 L U' L2 D' L B2 D R' U R2 B' F D2 R2 F' L' D2 Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Uw L2 Rw' B' Fw' F R' D2 Rw B2 Fw' L Fw' Rw' F' D2 Rw R2 U R' D L' Rw Fw2 L2 Uw' U R2 B' D' Rw' F L' B2 R' Fw Uw F U2
*2. *U2 B2 R' D Uw2 Rw' R' U2 Rw2 Fw' U2 F R D2 U' L' R' Fw F2 R' D2 Rw2 F' D' Rw2 B F2 L B2 Rw' U F U2 L2 Rw B2 R2 F2 Uw U'
*3. *Rw2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 F2 U F' Rw U2 Rw' F' Rw' Fw2 R' Uw' F U' F2 R' B Fw2 U2 R2 U B F2 D2 Uw R Uw2 F' Uw' U Fw' Uw' B' R' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Fw' Lw2 Bw Dw2 F Rw B U2 Bw' Lw R Dw Fw F D B Rw F D' L Dw2 Uw' Lw R' Bw2 Fw L' Uw2 Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw2 Dw2 U Rw D Fw' R' D B2 Bw2 F2 R' Bw2 Lw2 B' U' F Rw2 Dw' U2 L Dw' Bw F' Dw' Rw2 Dw R'
*2. *D2 L Bw' D Dw2 B2 Bw2 F' L B Fw' F2 L B2 Dw' B2 D Fw Dw Uw U' L' Lw2 Bw' F2 Lw B Lw' U B F' Rw R' Dw R2 U' F Rw' Fw2 Dw' Rw' U2 Rw Fw U2 Lw R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 F2 Lw2 B' R' Dw Uw Fw' Dw2 R'
*3. *Bw Uw L Dw Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F R D B2 F' L' Rw' B' Rw R' D F2 L Dw2 U' B2 Bw2 Lw D' Dw B2 L2 Dw' F2 D' Bw2 Dw' Rw' U L2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw Rw D' L' Dw' Bw2 U2 R Bw' Uw L2 Bw2 D2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Fw L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 2F' 2U' U2 3R' B' 3F' 2L' 2U' 3R 2R' 3F2 D2 3U 3F2 F2 2D' U2 3F2 2L B' 2D 2F2 F D' 3F' 2L 2U' L' 3R' 2D' 2U2 2R' R' 2B 2L2 B 2L' 2D' 3F 2F 3R2 R 2D' B2 2B' U' F' 2U F 3U' 2U' 2R F' 2L U2 B' 2D 2L' 3U2 3F 2U 2L2 D2 2L' 2D U' 2R 2U 2B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 3F' 2L' 2F2 2D2 L' 2R 3D2 3R 2U 2R2 B' L2 2B2 3F D2 3B2 2D' 2L2 3F F' L 2F 3U2 2B' L 3B 3U 2U' U R' 3B2 3D 2R' 2U' 2F2 3D 3R' B' 2U 2B 3U 2F' 3U 3L2 R2 D' 2L' 3L 3R 2R' 2F2 F 2D' 2R 2B2 F2 3U2 F 3D2 3L 2F 3U2 B' 3L 3R2 D' L 3L2 2U 3L' B' 3D' 3U' 2U' 3B' 2F' F D 3D 2U2 L2 R' D' R2 D 3U 2U2 U L' 2F L 3L' 3R' 2D' 3D 3B 3F' R2 F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L R B F' R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D F' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*2. *F R2 B2 U' F L' D R U2 R' B F2 R2 L2 F2 L D L2 D2 Fw' Uw
*3. *B U D' L D' B' U D F' B2 U F2 D U' L2 U L U' F' B2 Rw' Uw
*4. *R D2 F2 B2 U2 B' F' D2 U2 F R' L2 B R2 F2 B2 R' B R2 Fw Uw'
*5. *D2 R F2 R L B D2 F' U2 D B2 R D B2 R B' D2 L2 U2 R' Fw Uw
*6. *D2 R2 L2 B L D' F' R2 U' F R' F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' F2 B' L' R' Fw Uw'
*7. *L' D R B U2 D' R U R2 U L' R D F2 D2 U' B R' B' R' Fw' Uw'
*8. *R L' D B2 L2 B' R' F2 U2 F2 D' F B L B' L D2 L R' Fw Uw'
*9. *D' B' U2 D' L D' L2 F2 R' B' L B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F2 L' F2 Rw Uw
*10. *L' R U2 B L2 U D' F D2 B D2 F R U2 B F' U D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*11. *L2 B U R D2 U2 R2 F R' D U' L2 R2 B' F U R D R2 F2 D Fw'
*12. *L U' F' R F' B' U2 B2 R' B' F2 D2 B2 U' B F2 L2 F2 R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*13. *R2 U' F B' L2 F R' D' L2 D' U' B2 U2 B R2 L D' B' R L Fw' Uw'
*14. *U' L2 R D' U2 B U' L' U2 B' U F' L B F2 D U2 L' R' F' D Rw2 Uw
*15. *U2 B2 F' D' B L' D' L2 U2 F2 B' R2 B D2 U' B' R' L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*16. *F R' U' R F B' U' F' U2 R2 D B' R' B' U2 L R D' F' Rw2 Uw2
*17. *B' U' D R F' D' B U' F' U' L' R2 U F2 B D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U Fw' Uw
*18. *R F U2 L' D2 B F' D' R' U B2 F U2 L' R' F2 B' R2 B2 R' Fw Uw2
*19. *B2 D2 U' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 U B2 L B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*20. *B' R' L U' F' B D L' R2 D R' L' D2 B R L2 B' R U Fw' Uw2
*21. *U B L' D' F L' F2 L2 D' R D L2 F2 U R' F2 D' U' R2 B' D' Rw' Uw2
*22. *U' D' F2 B2 D2 B' U' B' L' F2 L B' D F2 U R' B2 R B2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*23. *U D B U' F' L2 D' U' L' F' U' F2 D F B' D2 B F2 D Fw Uw
*24. *B' R2 F R' B2 R' D' R2 D2 R2 F' U L B U2 B2 U B R2 D Rw Uw'
*25. *F B2 R D L' B F' D2 B U L' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 B L' R2 F B2 Rw' Uw'
*26. *L' U' L' B2 R' B2 L2 R2 F2 L' F2 L' R2 F2 U2 R F2 B' U2 L' Fw Uw
*27. *F' L2 B' D R' L2 F2 R B' D B D F D R2 B' F D' U Rw' Uw2
*28. *R B2 R2 L' U F L2 U' F2 B' D' F B2 D2 U L R2 B' D' L' Fw' Uw'
*29. *R2 L2 D2 U F2 D' B F' R2 L U2 D2 R' L2 U' B F' U2 R Fw Uw2
*30. *F2 R' B2 F2 R' D' B2 F2 U2 F' B2 D' F' U' L2 F' D2 L' U L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*31. *L' R2 U2 F R B' F D2 R F2 D' R B D L F2 L2 F D2 Rw2 Uw2
*32. *U2 B F' R L' B' L' R' U' D2 F' U' L R F' U' F U L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*33. *R2 U2 L F2 D2 F R2 L B F' D' U L2 R U L R D2 L Fw' Uw'
*34. *B D B D' R' F2 R2 B2 R' B2 U' F' D B' R B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B' Uw2
*35. *U' D2 F2 D2 R2 L B' R' F2 D L B F2 L U F L F' R2 L Uw
*36. *B R' L F D F2 D F' U L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R F2 D L2 F Rw' Uw
*37. *D U' R' F2 U D F2 R2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R L' D2 F L2 Fw' Uw'
*38. *U' L2 R2 B' U L' F2 D' B U2 L2 F R' U F2 B L' B2 U2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*39. *R' L B' L D' R2 F' L2 R B' U2 R2 U2 F' B2 L B2 R F' Rw Uw2
*40. *L2 U' L B2 F U2 F2 L2 U B' F' D' B F' L2 F' B' U2 B2 D' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*41. *B' D' B D' U B D F2 U L2 R' U2 D2 F' L D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 Fw Uw
*42. *F B2 U2 L U2 F B D2 U R2 U D2 F D L2 D2 R B U' Fw' Uw'
*43. *B F' R2 B F U' F2 L2 F R2 U' L2 F' B2 L D' U2 L2 D R' Fw Uw2
*44. *L2 B2 D L' B' L2 B F2 D2 R' U' L' U' L2 U R2 D' L' D Rw' Uw2
*45. *B' D' R F B2 U' D2 R2 B L' D' F U' L U F' L' F' L2 Fw Uw2
*46. *U' L U2 R' D2 F R U2 R U2 D2 F' B2 U' R U' F2 R' F Rw Uw
*47. *U2 D' R B2 L' F' L2 R2 B' U' D2 B2 D2 L D' U L2 R F Rw' Uw
*48. *L' R' U2 L F' D2 L' U' D F' L D' L U2 L B2 F D F2 B2 Uw2
*49. *L2 U2 B D' U F' L2 R2 F' R2 F' R' L2 B F2 R' F' B D2 F Rw2 Uw
*50. *U B' L B2 L' D' U B2 F' D L U' R' U' R' L2 U' F U' F' Rw Uw2
*51. *F' B U2 L2 R F' L B D' U2 R U2 F' L F2 R2 D R2 D' R2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *U' F U2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 L F2 D F B2 D R U' R' D Fw Uw
*53. *B R' D' L R B R L B R2 D R F D2 U R L U2 D2 Fw Uw
*54. *L B' R' L D R' U' D' L U D B L' F2 B R' F R' U2 D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*55. *R' U R L U2 B D2 B2 U2 F B2 R' F' U L F2 D' B' L' U' D2 Fw' Uw2
*56. *B' U' F' L U' R2 F2 D' L' D F U' D' L' R2 B2 F2 D' R F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*57. *B U2 L2 B2 F L R' B' U2 F' B' U B2 F' D' F' L' R' B Rw2 Uw2
*58. *U2 B' R L' B2 L2 R2 D' U L' U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' U' B R' D B2 Rw2 Uw2
*59. *R' L D2 R L2 F2 U2 D F' B L' F2 U B2 U2 L D' F L2 U2 Rw Uw
*60. *U R' F' L' D B2 R2 B' D' U F U' L' D2 R' D2 U F B2 U' Rw2 Uw
*61. *D F D' B2 L F B2 U B F' U2 L' U B' D U' B' U' B F2 Rw
*62. *F2 B2 U2 F L' F' B D' F B R' L' F2 U B R' B' F R' D2 U Rw2 Uw'
*63. *F2 R U2 D' L2 D2 R' F2 U' L2 D L' R D' F D2 B' R B2 D2 Fw' Uw
*64. *L2 U R2 U B R' U F' B2 D' R2 L B2 L R D U2 F2 D' L' Fw' Uw'
*65. *B' D2 L F2 L' B F' L2 D' R' L U B R2 B' L F L2 D R L2 Fw' Uw'
*66. *F U D' B F' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' L R F2 L2 B F2 L2 B' Rw Uw'
*67. *D U F L2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 L' D2 R U B2 D' F' Rw' Uw2
*68. *L2 B D R2 L' F2 L2 B' U' B' U L' U L F2 D R' F2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*69. *U D B' R' B2 U' R L U' F' L R' B D' F D2 B' R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*70. *B' L2 F' R B' R2 B R L U L2 B U D F2 R F R L' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D U' B2 U2 B' U F' L2 F2 R D2 L B' D
*2. *L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D R2 B L2 U F U' R' B2 D' B R F'
*3. *D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D U R2 D B2 R' U' B' D2 B2 U B2 F' U' L2 B'
*4. *D2 L2 B L2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U' L' F R B' D2 L2 B D' B'
*5. *D L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F R' D L2 U L U2 B2 F R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 F L' R F L' B' D B2 D L' U
*2. *D L' F2 L2 U' B D' L' D' L2 F' R2 F R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 D2
*3. *U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 U L F2 U' F R U2 L' D2 B'
*4. *L2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R' B D2 R F U' R' D L D
*5. *F' B L2 B' U' B2 L F2 R B D2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' R B2 L F2 R2 F' U R' B U L2 B F2 U B
*2. *R' U L' F2 U R2 L' F R B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2
*3. *B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D U2 B2 D R' B D2 R' U L2 D2 R2 B D'
*4. *L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 R B' F' D L' F R' D2 B D'
*5. *F2 U D' B' L2 B2 L' B' D2 R' F U2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 F' B2 U2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 F L' B L U' L B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 U' R F2 L2 F' U B2 F L2 R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B L D' L F U' R' B L' D2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R F2 U F2 U F' U
*3. *R' F' U B L' U F2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U B2
*4. *Uw2 U R2 B2 D' U Fw' U Fw2 L' R2 F' D2 U L D L2 Uw' B F' L' D' Rw2 U2 L Rw' U B' Fw D2 B2 F D2 Uw Fw F' U' B2 Fw' R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' R U2 R' U F' U2 F' U2
*3. *U L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B U B D U' R' B F L U2
*4. *Fw' Rw Uw2 L2 Rw U' R' U2 F' Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw Fw F2 D L D2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 R' U' R' F2 Uw Fw D Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 U F U2 F2 Uw2
*5. *U Rw Fw' Rw Bw Lw2 B' Fw2 U B D2 Rw' Uw' B' F Lw Bw' Dw' Rw R' B D2 B2 Bw Uw U F L D' Dw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 L B U2 Bw2 Rw' B2 Fw' D' L' Fw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw U F L D' Uw' B' L Rw2 Fw' U' Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' F R' F R' U F U'
*3. *F' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D R2 D U2 B L' B2 U' F2
*4. *U2 Fw' U2 F Rw2 F2 R' B F2 R D2 B F2 Uw2 B' F R2 D U' R' U2 Fw' F D' Uw U2 Rw' D' B2 L Uw Rw' Fw2 U' L D B2 Fw2 Uw2 L
*5. *Bw2 Fw' D2 F' D U2 Bw Uw2 Bw Dw' U Rw2 R2 Bw F Dw' Rw R2 F2 D U Rw2 D Uw Lw2 D2 L2 Rw F2 D Lw2 Rw' Dw' Lw' B2 D2 Lw' Rw' U2 Lw Rw R Dw L Dw B' Dw2 F2 Rw2 B R2 Bw2 F2 U F' Rw2 Bw L' F2 Dw'
*6. *L2 D2 3U U' B2 D2 2D' 2U' 3R2 2B 2U2 F 2L U2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F' F' D' 2D' 2U' R' 2F 2D B' 2D2 L' 2L R2 F' 2R2 2D2 B 2L2 B 2B2 L' 3R' 2F' 2R U' 2L2 R D2 L 3R2 2R R' F2 2D 2U 2R R 2F D 3R' R2 2B' F2 L2 2F 2L' 2F 2L' 3R 2B2 R2 3U2 U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F U2 F U2 R' F R F U'
*3. *D2 F' U2 L2 F D2 U2 B F2 R2 F' R' F' L' B D' R B2 R' U R2
*4. *R D' R D2 Uw' F2 D' F L' D U' L' U2 L F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R D2 L2 Uw Rw' Fw Rw' B2 L2 R2 U' Rw2 D Fw' L' D' L' Fw2 D Rw2 B' F2
*5. *Uw U B2 Bw F' Lw2 U' Lw B2 U2 R' Dw' Bw2 Fw Rw R2 Fw R2 Dw' L' Rw Fw' Lw' Rw' D Dw' U2 Lw2 R' Fw L' R F Uw Rw' B' Dw' Uw' Lw2 B' Uw' Bw' Fw F2 L2 D' Dw Rw' D2 F' Dw2 Bw' Fw' F L Fw2 F D F' U
*6. *D' 3R 2B' D B 3F2 D 2F F 2D B' 2F2 2U2 F2 U' L 2L D' 2F 3U' 3F' 2R 2U2 U 2L' B' 3F2 2L U 2F' 2L 3R2 F2 3R 2R2 2U L 2D R' U2 2B 3R' 2D2 L' D2 2R 2B2 U' B2 2F D 2D F 2D' 2B 2R' 2D' F2 2L R' 2F2 2U2 F' 2L R' 3U2 2B U' L2 3F'
*7. *F' 2L' 3D 2R' 3B2 3R' 2U2 L 2R D2 3B2 2F U2 2B 3R2 3F D' 2D 2R2 2F2 2L' F L' 2L' 2R F2 2U R 2F' F 2L 3L' 2D2 L 2R 3F 2L 2R2 2B' R2 B U' 2F' F 2L F 2L' U 2B' 2R' 3U2 B' 2F2 F 3L2 2R' B' 3B' D 3F 3R 2D2 3D U L 2R B2 L' 3L' B' 3L 2D2 3L' 2B2 3F2 2L 2D L 2F D2 U2 2R' 3B 3L2 B L 3R' 2R2 D R' 2B 2F2 2R2 2B2 2L2 3U U2 L' 2R 3D'

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR5+ DL2+ UL1- U3- R4+ D2- L4- ALL4- y2 U3+ R5+ D2- L1+ ALL3- DR 
*2. *UR1- DR1+ DL4- UL1+ U5- R0+ D5- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R3- D5- L4+ ALL5- DR 
*3. *UR2- DR2+ DL5- UL3+ U2- R2- D5+ L2+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R1- D5- L5+ ALL6+ UR DR 
*4. *UR1- DR6+ DL4- UL1- U3+ R2+ D5- L2- ALL2+ y2 U2- R3- D1- L1- ALL1- UR DR UL 
*5. *UR1- DR5- DL2+ UL4+ U4- R5- D4+ L1- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R3+ D4- L2+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' R' L' B' L R l r b'
*2. *U R' B R' L R' U' L l r' b' u'
*3. *L U R L' R' U R' L l r b' u
*4. *L R' L U' R L' U R' l' r' u'
*5. *U L' U' R U' B R l' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 4) / (6, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 2)
*3. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U' L B U B' U' L U' L'
*2. *U L B' U' L B R U' B R' U
*3. *L R B U R' B' U' R B' L' B'
*4. *R B L R U R L R' U' L B'
*5. *B R L B U R U' R L' U' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U R' F R' U2 R' U
*3. *B2 L R2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 R' D' B D' U' B2 F' L U2 B' L B'
*4. *Rw' Fw' F2 D' B U2 B Fw2 Uw2 L Uw' L' R Uw' R U Fw Uw2 F D B Fw F' D' U Fw Uw' R D' Uw' L' B' F' Rw B' Uw' L2 R U' Rw'
*5. *F' Uw' R2 D2 B' Fw Rw2 R' Fw F2 Lw Dw U2 L Bw' U Fw' R2 Fw L2 F Dw2 Uw2 U' R Fw' Rw R' Uw' L2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 U B Rw' D B Lw' Rw2 R' D Dw' Uw L Fw Lw U2 Bw' Fw' Rw' D B D Uw2 R' B' F' R
*OH. *B' U2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 U' B F R D2 R' D' L' R' D
*Clock. *UR3+ DR1+ DL2+ UL4- U3- R2- D1- L5- ALL1- y2 U5- R4+ D1- L1- ALL5+ DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L' R' U R L U L r u'
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) /
*Skewb. *U R U R' U R B R' U L R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L F' r f' r' f' l' L F' L' F R' B L F R
*2. *f' F R' B' b' r f L B L R B F' L F'
*3. *F' b' f' l' r' R' f r' b' L' R' F L F L' B L'
*4. *r' R F' b' l' b r f B R' B R' B' F' R F' L
*5. *L l L b B r' b r' b L' B F L' F L' B' R F L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L Rw Bw' B Rw' Bw' U' Rw' L' R' B' Rw' Lw Bw Rw Uw' Bw' Rw' l r' b'
*2. *Rw' Lw R Bw Lw U L Uw' R' Rw Bw' Rw Bw Rw' Lw' Uw Lw' u' b
*3. *Uw' Lw' B' Rw' L' Bw' L' Rw' U' R Uw' B' Bw' Rw Lw Uw' Bw' Lw' Bw' Lw u l'
*4. *Uw R Lw' U Lw' U Rw' R Bw' L' B Lw' Bw' Uw Rw Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw' l' b'
*5. *Bw U' L Bw L' Rw U' L' Uw' B' Bw' Uw Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw l' r b'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 30, 2019)

15.25, (13.87), 16.07, 14.29, (16.54+)
=15.20

I can't believe I made a stupid +2 on last solve.
sub15 fail
sad T_T


----------



## okayama (Aug 5, 2019)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 40:34.39 [23 min or so], DNS, DNS


----------



## Lux (Aug 5, 2019)

3x3
21.04, 20.52, (23.09), (18.11), 20.93
Ao5: 20.83
5x5
(2:10.15), 2:40.50, 2:19.07, (2:4151), 2:18.62
Ao5: 2:26.06


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2019)

Results for week 31: Congratulations to arquillian, OriginalUsername, and Sean Hartman!

*2x2x2*(166)
1.  1.52 Legomanz
2.  1.73 ExultantCarn
3.  1.95 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.96 asacuber
5.  2.06 Alexis1011
5.  2.06 NarenRameshB
7.  2.10 JakubDrobny
8.  2.11 dat1asiandude
9.  2.17 daniel678
9.  2.17 Sean Hartman
11.  2.21 BradyCubes08
12.  2.24 arquillian
13.  2.25 David ep
14.  2.26 Coneman
15.  2.32 [email protected]
16.  2.43 Magdamini
16.  2.43 JackPfeifer
18.  2.45 Imran Rahman
19.  2.47 Angry_Mob
20.  2.50 Sowrduk
21.  2.55 [email protected]
22.  2.56 2017LAMB06
23.  2.59 PokeCubes
24.  2.60 thecubingwizard
25.  2.64 lccho
26.  2.75 Kylegadj
26.  2.75 NathanaelCubes
28.  2.91 Trig0n
29.  2.93 Cubeology
30.  2.94 DhruvA
31.  2.95 tJardigradHe
32.  3.06 Kerry_Creech
33.  3.07 [email protected]
34.  3.15 sixCheese
35.  3.21 jancsi02
36.  3.25 TheodorNordstrand
37.  3.26 CubingwithChris
37.  3.26 xXflesstosub10Xx
39.  3.30 HawaiiLife745
40.  3.32 Shadowjockey
41.  3.38 MrKuba600
41.  3.38 cuberkid10
43.  3.42 NoProblemCubing
44.  3.47 EJCubed
45.  3.50 Rollercoasterben
46.  3.53 Nikhil Soares
47.  3.57 DGCubes
48.  3.60 ichcubegern
49.  3.61 Wabbly
50.  3.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  3.70 Wilhelm
52.  3.71 Dylan Swarts
53.  3.73 OwenB
54.  3.74 cuber-26
55.  3.81 eyeball321
56.  3.82 Coinman_
57.  3.83 JMHCubed
57.  3.83 riz3ndrr
59.  3.92 Cuz Red
60.  3.94 yjko
61.  3.97 Ontricus
62.  3.98 MCuber
63.  4.04 SpiFunTastic
64.  4.07 Logan
65.  4.10 Liam Wadek
66.  4.11 Zach Clark
67.  4.16 sigalig
68.  4.18 MartinN13
69.  4.19 Zeke Mackay
70.  4.21 Elf
71.  4.23 Abhi
72.  4.24 Toothcraver55
72.  4.24 GTGil
74.  4.26 KERRIGAN
74.  4.26 Axepick06
76.  4.33 tc kruber
76.  4.33 João Vinicius
78.  4.35 danvie
79.  4.36 nikodem.rudy
79.  4.36 [email protected]
81.  4.39 Jscuber
81.  4.39 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  4.40 Sub1Hour
84.  4.45 yudo.r
84.  4.45 abunickabhi
86.  4.48 DesertWolf
87.  4.49 Billybong378
87.  4.49 Julio974
89.  4.61 teboecubes
90.  4.63 Fred Lang
91.  4.65 whatshisbucket
92.  4.69 KingCanyon
93.  4.71 MattP98
94.  4.73 begiuli65
94.  4.73 Laura
96.  4.76 V.Kochergin
96.  4.76 Parke187
98.  4.77 obelisk477
99.  4.78 John Benwell
100.  4.79 abhijat
101.  4.81 wuque man
102.  4.86 brad711
103.  4.87 dhafin
104.  4.88 Nico135brd
105.  4.90 Isaac Latta
106.  4.95 Koen van Aller
107.  4.98 Kestin02
108.  5.06 Qman710
108.  5.06 Cooki348
110.  5.09 ABadRubiksSolver
111.  5.11 Cuber2113
112.  5.14 HendrikW
112.  5.14 sascholeks
114.  5.18 Poketube6681
115.  5.19 swankfukinc
116.  5.22 topppits
116.  5.22 d2polld
118.  5.23 Numberwhizz 13
119.  5.29 filipemtx
120.  5.35 Infraredlizards
121.  5.36 Casper A.
121.  5.36 Brayden Adams
123.  5.40 colegemuth
124.  5.44 CaptainCuber
124.  5.44 speedcube.insta
126.  5.46 AndrewLuo369
126.  5.46 InlandEmpireCuber
128.  5.61 PotatoesAreUs
129.  5.63 Zagros
130.  5.68 2018JAIN01
131.  5.76 revaldoah
132.  5.83 theos
133.  5.90 UnknownCanvas
134.  5.91 SpartanSailor
135.  5.95 Immolated-Marmoset
136.  6.13 Glomnipotent
137.  6.14 [email protected]
138.  6.15 Bubbagrub
139.  6.17 bilbo07
140.  6.27 VIBE_ZT
141.  6.32 Skittleskp
142.  6.46 Mike Hughey
142.  6.46 zhziong
144.  6.47 Cubinwitdapizza
145.  6.70 Jiaqi Wu
146.  7.03 epride17
147.  7.05 Dale Nash
148.  7.07 CubingCrazy
149.  7.10 Bocancube
150.  7.21 wearephamily1719
151.  7.27 OriEy
152.  7.31 Teh Keng Foo
153.  7.54 Petri Krzywacki
154.  7.94 speedcubingtips.eu
155.  8.07 Jonasrox09
156.  8.36 Joust
157.  8.78 Deri Nata Wijaya
158.  9.22 freshcuber.de
159.  10.04 PingPongCuber
160.  10.09 Myko
161.  10.12 Theo Leinad
162.  11.13 Jacck
163.  11.18 capcubeing
164.  14.50 MatsBergsten
165.  19.83 dzhuli02
166.  29.45 Eligora


*3x3x3*(201)
1.  7.32 lejitcuber
2.  7.50 dat1asiandude
3.  7.54 schapel


Spoiler



4.  8.19 CubingwithChris
5.  8.24 OriginalUsername
6.  8.36 Jscuber
7.  8.40 Zeke Mackay
8.  8.50 ExultantCarn
9.  8.60 JakubDrobny
10.  8.61 thecubingwizard
11.  8.67 David ep
12.  8.69 cuberkid10
13.  8.72 tJardigradHe
14.  8.73 wuque man
15.  8.83 Zach Clark
16.  8.87 JustinTimeCuber
17.  8.89 Sean Hartman
18.  9.22 Kylegadj
19.  9.35 MrKuba600
20.  9.40 Elf
21.  9.44 jancsi02
22.  9.46 speedcuber71
23.  9.47 PokeCubes
24.  9.58 mihnea3000
25.  9.67 Toothcraver55
26.  9.69 daniel678
27.  9.75 HawaiiLife745
27.  9.75 Sowrduk
29.  9.76 NarenRameshB
30.  9.77 [email protected]
31.  9.86 arquillian
32.  9.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  9.91 [email protected]
34.  9.97 Nikhil Soares
35.  9.99 asacuber
35.  9.99 Magdamini
37.  10.05 DhruvA
38.  10.07 Shadowjockey
39.  10.23 Wilhelm
40.  10.34 Kerry_Creech
40.  10.34 tc kruber
42.  10.37 MCuber
43.  10.38 Nikhil George
44.  10.39 DGCubes
45.  10.48 Cubeology
46.  10.53 lccho
47.  10.62 BradyCubes08
48.  10.65 SloMo Cubing
48.  10.65 xXflesstosub10Xx
50.  10.67 Ontricus
51.  10.69 [email protected]
52.  10.72 zhata
53.  10.73 Legomanz
54.  10.80 KERRIGAN
55.  10.93 nikodem.rudy
56.  10.97 OwenB
57.  10.98 Coneman
57.  10.98 2017LAMB06
59.  10.99 Keenan Johnson
60.  11.01 Cooki348
60.  11.01 Cuz Red
62.  11.14 HendrikW
63.  11.19 cuber-26
64.  11.30 Teh Keng Foo
65.  11.31 NathanaelCubes
66.  11.50 sigalig
67.  11.57 Trig0n
68.  11.65 riz3ndrr
69.  11.82 Isaac Latta
70.  11.88 ichcubegern
71.  11.94 Kestin02
72.  11.99 2018JAIN01
73.  12.11 Fred Lang
74.  12.15 yjko
75.  12.26 GTGil
76.  12.40 MartinN13
77.  12.42 Laura
77.  12.42 Abhi
79.  12.44 obelisk477
80.  12.55 V.Kochergin
81.  12.59 TheNoobCuber
82.  12.63 Dylan Swarts
83.  12.64 Casper A.
84.  12.70 MattP98
85.  12.71 yudo.r
86.  12.81 abunickabhi
87.  12.84 NoProblemCubing
87.  12.84 d2polld
89.  13.07 [email protected]
90.  13.11 begiuli65
91.  13.17 Glomnipotent
92.  13.27 JMHCubed
93.  13.48 Logan
94.  13.65 SpiFunTastic
95.  13.67 xyzzy
96.  13.81 buzzteam4
97.  13.91 20luky3
98.  13.92 Infraredlizards
99.  13.95 TheodorNordstrand
100.  13.99 Utkarsh Ashar
101.  14.03 abhijat
102.  14.07 Koen van Aller
103.  14.10 speedcube.insta
104.  14.17 Alexis1011
105.  14.27 Cuber2113
106.  14.37 swankfukinc
107.  14.46 Moreno van Rooijen
108.  14.55 epride17
109.  14.57 whatshisbucket
110.  14.58 Rollercoasterben
111.  14.68 AndrewLuo369
112.  14.73 OJ Cubing
113.  14.75 sascholeks
114.  14.80 Liam Wadek
114.  14.80 dhafin
114.  14.80 João Vinicius
117.  14.88 Zagros
118.  14.93 Julio974
119.  15.01 Imran Rahman
119.  15.01 brad711
121.  15.03 Nico135brd
122.  15.06 danvie
123.  15.07 Axepick06
124.  15.12 sixCheese
125.  15.20 filipemtx
126.  15.28 Parke187
127.  15.57 EJCubed
128.  15.60 KingCanyon
129.  15.72 DonovanTheCool
130.  15.77 John Benwell
131.  15.79 elimescube
131.  15.79 Numberwhizz 13
133.  15.95 InlandEmpireCuber
134.  15.98 Lvl9001Wizard
135.  16.10 topppits
136.  16.20 CaptainCuber
137.  16.22 teboecubes
137.  16.22 TheKravCuber
139.  16.25 Jmuncuber
140.  16.30 eyeball321
140.  16.30 colegemuth
142.  16.35 Sub1Hour
143.  16.70 revaldoah
144.  16.71 PotatoesAreUs
145.  16.78 xbrandationx
146.  17.01 bilbo07
147.  17.19 Cubing5life
148.  17.36 cytokid101
149.  17.41 Wabbly
150.  17.46 WoowyBaby
151.  17.53 DesertWolf
152.  17.92 audiophile121
153.  17.96 VIBE_ZT
154.  18.05 OriEy
155.  18.10 Qman710
156.  18.33 UnknownCanvas
157.  18.50 Immolated-Marmoset
158.  18.60 Billybong378
159.  19.17 Skittleskp
160.  19.42 [email protected]
161.  19.46 zhziong
162.  19.59 Petri Krzywacki
163.  19.66 dnguyen2204
164.  19.85 Bubbagrub
165.  20.08 SpartanSailor
166.  20.21 Jiaqi Wu
167.  20.42 Rocketcubing
168.  20.63 ABadRubiksSolver
169.  20.69 Poketube6681
170.  20.83 Cubinwitdapizza
170.  20.83 Lux
172.  20.84 theos
173.  21.02 speedcubingtips.eu
174.  21.15 Deri Nata Wijaya
175.  21.24 MarkA64
176.  21.48 Brayden Adams
177.  21.99 [email protected]
178.  22.92 abhishekvermasg
179.  23.42 Mike Hughey
180.  23.79 Llewelys
181.  24.16 Bocancube
182.  24.32 Theo Leinad
183.  24.37 Noahsayshi
184.  26.38 PingPongCuber
185.  27.17 Jonasrox09
186.  27.91 CubingCrazy
187.  28.64 One Wheel
188.  28.69 Jacck
189.  29.24 [email protected]
190.  29.78 freshcuber.de
191.  29.83 matt boeren
192.  32.57 capcubeing
193.  34.58 wearephamily1719
194.  37.08 MJCuber05
195.  40.43 Joust
196.  41.65 MatsBergsten
197.  54.62 Pillowytuba9951
198.  55.75 Chiggers
199.  58.78 dzhuli02
200.  1:20.27 Eligora
201.  DNF ican97


*4x4x4*(128)
1.  29.05 cuberkid10
2.  29.45 dat1asiandude
3.  32.00 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  33.35 tJardigradHe
5.  35.45 ichcubegern
6.  35.98 OriginalUsername
7.  36.12 Sean Hartman
7.  36.12 Laura
9.  36.43 thecubingwizard
10.  36.47 MrKuba600
11.  36.81 Shadowjockey
12.  36.85 Magdamini
13.  38.30 speedcuber71
14.  38.50 arquillian
15.  39.21 Wilhelm
16.  39.59 Nikhil George
17.  39.60 MCuber
18.  39.95 Nikhil Soares
19.  41.29 Torch
20.  41.36 KERRIGAN
21.  41.60 2017LAMB06
22.  41.77 nikodem.rudy
23.  42.32 [email protected]
24.  43.27 Jscuber
25.  43.90 cuber-26
26.  43.95 HawaiiLife745
27.  44.65 Coinman_
28.  44.66 DhruvA
29.  44.68 lccho
30.  45.12 CubingwithChris
31.  45.21 Kerry_Creech
32.  45.37 asacuber
33.  46.44 sigalig
33.  46.44 yjko
35.  46.49 Toothcraver55
36.  47.20 xXflesstosub10Xx
37.  47.26 Fred Lang
38.  47.35 V.Kochergin
39.  47.53 Teh Keng Foo
40.  48.28 Zeke Mackay
41.  48.42 João Vinicius
42.  48.51 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  48.52 Logan
44.  48.79 Cubeology
45.  48.91 Kestin02
46.  49.21 tc kruber
47.  49.27 xyzzy
48.  49.50 20luky3
49.  49.68 Cooki348
50.  50.78 TheodorNordstrand
51.  51.11 colegemuth
52.  51.29 obelisk477
53.  51.38 begiuli65
54.  51.43 whatshisbucket
55.  51.69 abunickabhi
56.  52.08 BradyCubes08
57.  52.37 OJ Cubing
58.  52.84 Liam Wadek
59.  52.85 riz3ndrr
60.  53.41 PotatoesAreUs
61.  54.01 swankfukinc
62.  54.61 NathanaelCubes
63.  54.65 Dylan Swarts
64.  55.23 MattP98
65.  55.33 TheNoobCuber
66.  55.34 Glomnipotent
67.  55.59 Isaac Latta
68.  56.72 Zagros
69.  56.73 elimescube
70.  57.00 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  57.75 Nico135brd
72.  58.25 Infraredlizards
73.  58.48 abhijat
74.  58.77 epride17
75.  58.85 yudo.r
76.  1:00.09 Abhi
77.  1:01.16 speedcube.insta
78.  1:01.46 topppits
79.  1:01.52 Sub1Hour
80.  1:01.56 John Benwell
81.  1:02.77 DesertWolf
82.  1:03.07 UnknownCanvas
83.  1:03.13 Rollercoasterben
84.  1:03.60 Cuz Red
85.  1:04.43 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  1:04.44 teboecubes
87.  1:05.67 Trig0n
88.  1:07.42 Qman710
89.  1:08.19 VIBE_ZT
90.  1:08.47 HendrikW
91.  1:08.82 Koen van Aller
92.  1:10.15 Casper A.
93.  1:10.68 OriEy
94.  1:11.03 Parke187
95.  1:14.87 Petri Krzywacki
96.  1:15.46 Numberwhizz 13
97.  1:15.50 CaptainCuber
98.  1:16.97 SpiFunTastic
99.  1:17.38 Cuber2113
100.  1:17.70 Moreno van Rooijen
101.  1:17.81 theos
102.  1:18.79 sascholeks
103.  1:19.16 EJCubed
104.  1:20.23 d2polld
105.  1:21.75 One Wheel
106.  1:22.03 Julio974
107.  1:22.74 TheKravCuber
108.  1:24.23 Mike Hughey
109.  1:24.68 dhafin
110.  1:28.99 Jmuncuber
111.  1:29.07 CubingCrazy
112.  1:30.93 Cubinwitdapizza
113.  1:31.24 Bubbagrub
114.  1:32.78 dschieses
115.  1:33.08 speedcubingtips.eu
116.  1:33.48 sixCheese
117.  1:36.28 PingPongCuber
118.  1:52.20 Billybong378
119.  1:52.32 Brayden Adams
120.  1:55.75 [email protected]
121.  1:57.48 freshcuber.de
122.  2:00.17 Bocancube
123.  2:02.66 Jacck
124.  2:15.97 ABadRubiksSolver
125.  2:17.01 Jonasrox09
126.  2:27.79 MatsBergsten
127.  DNF AndrewLuo369
127.  DNF brad711


*5x5x5*(85)
1.  58.79 dat1asiandude
2.  59.91 cuberkid10
3.  1:00.38 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:03.43 Shadowjockey
5.  1:04.24 tJardigradHe
6.  1:04.61 ichcubegern
7.  1:08.79 thecubingwizard
8.  1:09.04 Laura
9.  1:09.45 OriginalUsername
10.  1:11.13 Wilhelm
11.  1:12.52 Magdamini
12.  1:13.54 DhruvA
13.  1:14.82 lccho
14.  1:15.06 arquillian
15.  1:16.66 HawaiiLife745
16.  1:19.27 MCuber
17.  1:20.08 sigalig
18.  1:20.29 DGCubes
19.  1:21.25 nikodem.rudy
20.  1:22.24 MrKuba600
21.  1:24.28 Cubeology
22.  1:24.38 Zeke Mackay
23.  1:27.68 João Vinicius
24.  1:28.01 abunickabhi
25.  1:28.20 Kestin02
26.  1:29.45 YoniStrass
27.  1:30.04 [email protected]
28.  1:30.23 cuber-26
29.  1:30.53 begiuli65
30.  1:30.86 Teh Keng Foo
31.  1:31.32 yudo.r
32.  1:31.82 V.Kochergin
33.  1:33.71 Nico135brd
34.  1:34.33 Ontricus
34.  1:34.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  1:35.65 asacuber
37.  1:35.94 OJ Cubing
38.  1:37.71 yjko
39.  1:37.94 Fred Lang
40.  1:40.52 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:40.74 bilbo07
42.  1:42.54 HendrikW
43.  1:43.02 PotatoesAreUs
44.  1:43.50 Glomnipotent
45.  1:44.37 elimescube
46.  1:45.63 Sub1Hour
47.  1:46.08 Liam Wadek
48.  1:46.77 NathanaelCubes
49.  1:48.36 epride17
50.  1:48.80 tc kruber
51.  1:48.94 Infraredlizards
52.  1:50.00 Casper A.
53.  1:51.27 whatshisbucket
54.  1:51.33 swankfukinc
55.  1:51.75 obelisk477
56.  1:53.24 MattP98
57.  1:58.66 UnknownCanvas
58.  1:59.84 DesertWolf
59.  2:00.23 xXflesstosub10Xx
60.  2:01.46 Rollercoasterben
61.  2:01.95 John Benwell
62.  2:03.47 abhijat
63.  2:03.57 CaptainCuber
64.  2:07.36 Cooki348
65.  2:08.96 Qman710
66.  2:11.30 OriEy
67.  2:17.92 Jmuncuber
68.  2:17.99 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  2:18.73 Isaac Latta
70.  2:20.76 Mike Hughey
71.  2:21.63 VIBE_ZT
72.  2:26.06 Lux
73.  2:26.12 One Wheel
74.  2:27.68 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  2:27.86 theos
76.  2:28.92 KingCanyon
77.  2:31.51 d2polld
78.  2:38.53 Parke187
79.  2:47.31 Petri Krzywacki
80.  2:52.01 Koen van Aller
81.  3:12.99 Julio974
82.  3:19.11 dschieses
83.  3:31.56 PingPongCuber
84.  3:53.90 freshcuber.de
85.  3:58.39 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(40)
1.  2:03.19 Shadowjockey
2.  2:03.81 thecubingwizard
3.  2:04.93 Wilhelm


Spoiler



4.  2:05.56 ichcubegern
5.  2:07.68 Laura
6.  2:16.94 OriginalUsername
7.  2:18.92 tJardigradHe
8.  2:22.40 arquillian
9.  2:25.33 HawaiiLife745
10.  2:34.63 Magdamini
11.  2:35.29 lccho
12.  2:38.05 DGCubes
13.  2:44.93 abunickabhi
14.  2:46.02 João Vinicius
15.  2:46.61 xyzzy
16.  2:54.67 Nico135brd
17.  2:56.82 Teh Keng Foo
18.  2:57.37 Kestin02
19.  2:57.65 Cubeology
20.  2:58.62 [email protected]
21.  3:00.14 begiuli65
22.  3:17.68 swankfukinc
23.  3:20.76 epride17
24.  3:22.17 Sub1Hour
25.  3:26.55 Liam Wadek
26.  3:30.23 CaptainCuber
27.  3:33.48 HendrikW
28.  3:42.41 Fred Lang
29.  3:46.42 OriEy
30.  3:51.74 whatshisbucket
31.  3:56.47 UnknownCanvas
32.  4:18.57 VIBE_ZT
33.  4:19.49 Mike Hughey
34.  4:20.08 One Wheel
35.  4:42.67 Toothcraver55
36.  5:07.80 Rollercoasterben
37.  5:14.72 Qman710
38.  5:15.67 Casper A.
39.  5:32.30 Petri Krzywacki
40.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(28)
1.  2:41.05 Sean Hartman
2.  2:53.06 Wilhelm
3.  2:55.28 Laura


Spoiler



4.  2:57.60 Shadowjockey
5.  3:14.57 arquillian
6.  3:24.34 OriginalUsername
7.  3:52.24 Coinman_
8.  3:59.99 Kestin02
9.  4:15.14 nikodem.rudy
10.  4:20.20 cuber-26
11.  4:41.17 lccho
12.  4:45.43 Nico135brd
13.  4:51.34 Cubeology
14.  4:52.33 João Vinicius
15.  4:54.21 swankfukinc
16.  4:55.44 abunickabhi
17.  5:02.18 Liam Wadek
18.  5:10.47 epride17
19.  5:16.54 OriEy
20.  5:26.18 CaptainCuber
21.  5:50.49 Fred Lang
22.  5:56.56 UnknownCanvas
23.  6:28.29 VIBE_ZT
24.  6:49.16 Mike Hughey
25.  6:54.82 One Wheel
26.  8:01.18 Qman710
27.  DNF DGCubes
27.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(71)
1.  4.87 Alexis1011
2.  6.14 nikodem.rudy
3.  6.47 JakubDrobny


Spoiler



4.  6.76 Angry_Mob
5.  7.49 arquillian
6.  8.34 ExultantCarn
7.  8.62 sixCheese
8.  8.73 xXflesstosub10Xx
9.  9.25 Sean Hartman
10.  9.94 OriginalUsername
11.  9.98 NarenRameshB
12.  10.29 yjko
13.  11.05 Magdamini
14.  12.16 dhafin
15.  12.38 Trig0n
16.  12.66 abunickabhi
16.  12.66 daniel678
18.  12.72 NathanaelCubes
19.  12.97 JackPfeifer
20.  13.11 lccho
21.  13.58 bilbo07
22.  15.54 2017LAMB06
23.  15.73 Glomnipotent
24.  16.82 MartinN13
25.  17.67 Sowrduk
26.  19.17 riz3ndrr
27.  19.27 Cubeology
28.  20.32 DesertWolf
29.  21.66 Zeke Mackay
30.  21.84 Logan
31.  21.98 MattP98
32.  22.33 [email protected]
33.  22.59 Wilhelm
34.  22.90 Mike Hughey
35.  24.90 MrKuba600
36.  25.26 John Benwell
37.  25.78 MatsBergsten
38.  27.14 2018JAIN01
39.  27.24 HawaiiLife745
40.  27.61 Bocancube
41.  29.04 whatshisbucket
42.  29.90 cuber-26
43.  29.98 cuberkid10
44.  31.45 Axepick06
45.  31.60 Rollercoasterben
46.  32.09 Deri Nata Wijaya
47.  33.51 abhijat
48.  33.87 Immolated-Marmoset
49.  34.08 Cooki348
50.  34.40 João Vinicius
51.  34.53 VIBE_ZT
52.  34.74 Toothcraver55
53.  36.63 Jacck
54.  54.49 EJCubed
55.  54.91 teboecubes
56.  58.14 ichcubegern
57.  1:14.28 Myko
58.  1:16.57 PingPongCuber
59.  1:20.23 Wabbly
60.  1:22.15 Shadowjockey
61.  1:37.61 Isaac Latta
62.  2:18.03 OriEy
63.  DNF Billybong378
63.  DNF Cuz Red
63.  DNF asacuber
63.  DNF CubingCrazy
63.  DNF theos
63.  DNF d2polld
63.  DNF Fred Lang
63.  DNF wearephamily1719
63.  DNF KingCanyon


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(55)
1.  19.17 Andrew_Rizo
2.  22.61 arquillian
3.  23.44 ican97


Spoiler



4.  24.14 sigalig
5.  24.41 G2013
6.  25.08 daniel678
7.  31.95 abunickabhi
8.  35.78 dhafin
9.  37.90 Nikhil George
10.  42.01 Sean Hartman
11.  42.50 bilbo07
12.  43.09 yjko
13.  48.28 dat1asiandude
14.  49.99 NathanaelCubes
15.  53.59 JackPfeifer
16.  59.30 revaldoah
17.  1:00.20 OJ Cubing
18.  1:01.66 Dylan Swarts
19.  1:06.46 Deri Nata Wijaya
20.  1:15.33 [email protected]
21.  1:15.87 MatsBergsten
22.  1:16.05 MattP98
23.  1:18.16 Glomnipotent
24.  1:20.46 Zeke Mackay
25.  1:23.34 Laura
26.  1:35.87 DesertWolf
27.  1:38.67 Mike Hughey
28.  1:44.05 elimescube
29.  1:47.59 ichcubegern
30.  1:50.64 lccho
31.  2:13.98 whatshisbucket
32.  2:22.31 BradyCubes08
33.  2:27.27 Magdamini
34.  2:52.02 João Vinicius
35.  2:56.48 Teh Keng Foo
36.  3:02.65 abhijat
37.  3:06.32 Jacck
38.  3:50.89 theos
39.  4:08.41 VIBE_ZT
40.  4:41.74 Rollercoasterben
41.  5:41.79 PingPongCuber
42.  5:48.81 OriEy
43.  7:23.99 Cubeology
44.  DNF d2polld
44.  DNF Wilhelm
44.  DNF Cooki348
44.  DNF Toothcraver55
44.  DNF JakubDrobny
44.  DNF 2018JAIN01
44.  DNF dnguyen2204
44.  DNF dschieses
44.  DNF HawaiiLife745
44.  DNF leudcfa
44.  DNF speedcuber71
44.  DNF KingCanyon


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  1:38.54 sigalig
2.  2:26.81 abunickabhi
3.  4:59.76 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  5:53.61 Sean Hartman
5.  6:38.16 Mike Hughey
6.  6:39.45 MatsBergsten
7.  7:48.92 [email protected]
8.  8:15.29 Jacck
9.  8:41.53 elimescube
10.  9:46.33 MattP98
11.  9:47.79 brad711
12.  10:02.13 topppits
13.  DNF DesertWolf
13.  DNF theos
13.  DNF Laura
13.  DNF Zeke Mackay
13.  DNF NathanaelCubes
13.  DNF OJ Cubing
13.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  11:38.37 Sean Hartman
2.  13:31.08 MatsBergsten
3.  40:34.39 okayama


Spoiler



4.  DNF bilbo07
4.  DNF Laura
4.  DNF abunickabhi
4.  DNF OJ Cubing


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF abunickabhi

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  14/17 59:27 Sean Hartman
2.  7/9 27:19 dhafin
3.  8/13 38:58 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  2/2 2:13 yjko
5.  2/2 5:15 Mike Hughey
6.  2/2 11:06 João Vinicius
7.  2/3 12:13 MatsBergsten
8.  7/13 60:00 Jacck
9.  1/2 6:09 Krystian Cz
9.  1/2 12:20 abhijat
9.  0/2 19:24 PingPongCuber
9.  1/2 1:43 abunickabhi
9.  2/5 33:03 theos
9.  1/2 4:00 NathanaelCubes


*3x3x3 one-handed*(130)
1.  12.35 dat1asiandude
2.  14.53 Laura
3.  14.73 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  14.89 ichcubegern
5.  15.08 Sean Hartman
6.  15.39 tJardigradHe
7.  15.44 OriginalUsername
8.  15.74 jancsi02
9.  16.38 Teh Keng Foo
10.  16.79 cuberkid10
11.  16.81 arquillian
12.  16.96 Kerry_Creech
13.  17.27 Magdamini
14.  17.42 Nikhil George
15.  17.49 CubingwithChris
16.  17.51 HawaiiLife745
17.  17.57 Nikhil Soares
18.  17.76 JackPfeifer
19.  17.97 Kylegadj
20.  18.15 NarenRameshB
21.  18.38 JakubDrobny
22.  18.53 Shadowjockey
23.  18.77 [email protected]
24.  18.83 MrKuba600
25.  19.03 Toothcraver55
26.  19.07 NathanaelCubes
27.  19.28 Zeke Mackay
28.  19.38 wuque man
29.  19.48 mihnea3000
30.  19.72 riz3ndrr
31.  19.77 ExultantCarn
32.  19.80 Wilhelm
33.  19.87 Ontricus
34.  20.08 SloMo Cubing
35.  20.16 Coinman_
36.  20.32 DhruvA
37.  20.47 cuber-26
38.  20.62 Utkarsh Ashar
39.  20.79 nikodem.rudy
40.  21.03 Cuber2113
41.  21.11 BradyCubes08
42.  21.25 MartinN13
43.  21.76 KERRIGAN
44.  21.78 MCuber
45.  21.86 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  21.93 yjko
47.  22.04 Sowrduk
48.  22.18 HendrikW
49.  22.39 abunickabhi
50.  22.71 Elf
51.  22.95 OwenB
52.  23.66 speedcuber71
53.  23.67 begiuli65
54.  23.84 João Vinicius
55.  24.23 Cubeology
56.  24.37 NoProblemCubing
57.  24.45 V.Kochergin
58.  24.58 d2polld
59.  24.68 Cooki348
60.  25.80 lccho
61.  25.96 xXflesstosub10Xx
62.  26.11 Logan
63.  26.23 Glomnipotent
64.  26.44 2018JAIN01
65.  26.65 Kestin02
66.  26.75 TheodorNordstrand
67.  27.03 Parke187
68.  27.10 Liam Wadek
69.  27.22 Abhi
70.  27.67 speedcube.insta
71.  28.20 TheNoobCuber
72.  28.26 TheKravCuber
73.  28.32 Cuz Red
74.  28.79 xyzzy
75.  29.14 Dylan Swarts
76.  29.28 swankfukinc
77.  29.29 MattP98
78.  29.41 Legomanz
79.  29.54 Axepick06
80.  29.90 Sub1Hour
81.  30.11 Nico135brd
82.  30.25 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  30.38 KingCanyon
84.  30.40 Fred Lang
85.  31.03 yudo.r
86.  31.18 DGCubes
87.  31.28 Alexis1011
88.  31.46 Moreno van Rooijen
89.  32.24 tc kruber
90.  32.40 abhijat
91.  32.41 epride17
92.  32.91 Koen van Aller
93.  33.48 Petri Krzywacki
94.  33.66 Rollercoasterben
95.  33.76 Isaac Latta
96.  34.03 Julio974
97.  34.06 revaldoah
98.  35.03 DesertWolf
99.  35.18 Immolated-Marmoset
100.  35.44 Casper A.
101.  36.17 bilbo07
102.  36.85 OriEy
103.  36.86 sascholeks
104.  37.23 Bubbagrub
105.  39.14 Poketube6681
106.  39.50 SpiFunTastic
107.  39.58 Qman710
108.  39.71 TrueONCE
109.  39.78 freshcuber.de
110.  41.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
111.  41.42 teboecubes
112.  42.09 [email protected]
113.  43.26 VIBE_ZT
114.  43.65 UnknownCanvas
115.  44.92 Cubing5life
116.  45.01 EJCubed
117.  45.50 Mike Hughey
118.  47.19 Jmuncuber
119.  47.28 Billybong378
120.  47.31 One Wheel
121.  48.98 whatshisbucket
122.  49.57 CaptainCuber
123.  52.89 ABadRubiksSolver
124.  55.55 Wabbly
125.  55.76 PingPongCuber
126.  55.79 Bocancube
127.  59.92 [email protected]
128.  1:00.99 Cubinwitdapizza
129.  1:30.81 theos
130.  DNF [email protected]


*3x3x3 With feet*(21)
1.  31.87 DhruvA
2.  36.69 OriginalUsername
3.  37.65 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  42.86 V.Kochergin
5.  46.68 Zeke Mackay
6.  54.63 daniel678
7.  54.94 arquillian
8.  55.35 Sean Hartman
9.  55.43 asacuber
10.  55.49 KERRIGAN
11.  56.07 Shadowjockey
12.  1:02.71 DesertWolf
13.  1:06.07 Logan
14.  1:12.47 Wilhelm
15.  1:22.82 Bubbagrub
16.  1:44.56 ichcubegern
17.  1:48.73 João Vinicius
18.  1:57.97 MCuber
19.  2:26.21 Mike Hughey
20.  3:02.40 epride17
21.  5:57.61 Immolated-Marmoset


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(21)
1.  27.31 CubingwithChris
2.  28.44 ichcubegern
3.  31.33 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  39.00 abunickabhi
5.  41.17 speedcube.insta
6.  48.67 Shadowjockey
7.  54.26 Zeke Mackay
8.  55.33 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  1:02.27 whatshisbucket
10.  1:09.47 Mike Hughey
11.  1:14.51 Wilhelm
12.  1:17.22 abhijat
13.  1:27.84 Fred Lang
14.  1:31.29 João Vinicius
15.  1:33.50 Teh Keng Foo
16.  1:45.72 Cooki348
17.  1:56.42 cuber-26
18.  2:20.99 [email protected]
19.  2:22.40 CaptainCuber
20.  3:16.89 Isaac Latta
21.  DNF bilbo07


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(29)
1.  24.33 (25, 22, 26) WoowyBaby
1.  24.33 (26, 22, 25) Teh Keng Foo
3.  26.33 (25, 30, 24) G2013


Spoiler



4.  26.67 (27, 24, 29) Shadowjockey
5.  27.00 (26, 25, 30) arquillian
6.  28.33 (25, 30, 30) Theo Leinad
7.  28.67 (25, 26, 35) Bubbagrub
7.  28.67 (25, 30, 31) xyzzy
9.  29.33 (30, 28, 30) theos
10.  30.00 (30, 30, 30) dat1asiandude
11.  31.00 (33, 31, 29) Jacck
12.  32.00 (30, 34, 32) Sean Hartman
13.  35.00 (39, 35, 31) tJardigradHe
14.  35.33 (32, 36, 38) Mike Hughey
15.  38.00 (35, 39, 40) João Vinicius
16.  61.00 (62, 62, 59) Koen van Aller
17.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) TipsterTrickster
17.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
17.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) asacuber
17.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Bogdan
17.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) 2017LAMB06
17.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) ExultantCarn
17.  DNF (43, 41, DNS) MCuber
17.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 41) [email protected]
17.  DNF (56, DNF, DNS) Myko
17.  DNF (62, DNS, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber
17.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) Wabbly
17.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) JakubDrobny
17.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) speedcuber71


*2-3-4 Relay*(82)
1.  48.09 Magdamini
2.  48.92 arquillian
3.  52.77 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  53.30 MCuber
5.  53.99 Sean Hartman
6.  54.48 Shadowjockey
7.  55.05 Laura
8.  56.75 Cubeology
9.  59.20 DhruvA
9.  59.20 tc kruber
11.  59.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  1:01.64 Logan
13.  1:02.19 Wilhelm
14.  1:02.44 HawaiiLife745
15.  1:02.57 [email protected]
16.  1:03.31 OJ Cubing
17.  1:03.74 cuber-26
18.  1:04.37 asacuber
19.  1:04.41 CubingwithChris
20.  1:05.17 V.Kochergin
21.  1:05.22 2017LAMB06
22.  1:06.00 Zeke Mackay
23.  1:06.07 yjko
24.  1:07.41 KERRIGAN
25.  1:09.14 nikodem.rudy
26.  1:09.34 begiuli65
27.  1:10.70 Fred Lang
28.  1:11.26 ichcubegern
29.  1:12.91 PotatoesAreUs
30.  1:13.05 riz3ndrr
31.  1:13.34 abunickabhi
32.  1:13.50 Cooki348
33.  1:14.02 Teh Keng Foo
34.  1:14.47 Kestin02
35.  1:15.10 abhijat
36.  1:15.91 xXflesstosub10Xx
37.  1:16.08 speedcube.insta
38.  1:16.09 whatshisbucket
39.  1:16.12 João Vinicius
40.  1:17.82 Rollercoasterben
41.  1:18.47 Casper A.
42.  1:19.31 swankfukinc
43.  1:19.86 colegemuth
44.  1:20.23 Isaac Latta
45.  1:21.04 Nico135brd
46.  1:24.01 Julio974
47.  1:24.12 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  1:25.81 Infraredlizards
49.  1:27.65 sixCheese
50.  1:28.55 brad711
51.  1:29.04 d2polld
52.  1:31.36 HendrikW
53.  1:31.98 Qman710
54.  1:36.29 epride17
55.  1:36.87 Axepick06
56.  1:38.97 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  1:39.50 CaptainCuber
58.  1:39.98 Parke187
59.  1:40.94 UnknownCanvas
60.  1:41.80 Mike Hughey
61.  1:42.83 sascholeks
62.  1:43.22 theos
63.  1:43.92 Numberwhizz 13
64.  1:44.21 VIBE_ZT
65.  1:44.79 OriEy
66.  1:47.03 teboecubes
67.  1:47.45 Cuz Red
68.  1:48.75 Koen van Aller
69.  1:56.91 Cuber2113
70.  1:59.34 Cubinwitdapizza
71.  2:02.94 PingPongCuber
72.  2:05.39 CubingCrazy
73.  2:18.49 Billybong378
74.  2:22.83 [email protected]
75.  2:23.78 Brayden Adams
76.  2:42.64 Wabbly
77.  2:49.19 ABadRubiksSolver
78.  2:58.33 Bocancube
79.  3:03.64 Jacck
80.  3:07.61 Jonasrox09
81.  4:22.75 Joust
82.  4:57.57 wearephamily1719


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)
1.  1:55.36 Laura
2.  2:01.05 Shadowjockey
3.  2:05.44 Cubeology


Spoiler



4.  2:05.81 OriginalUsername
5.  2:08.13 ichcubegern
6.  2:14.21 arquillian
7.  2:17.44 Wilhelm
8.  2:22.01 HawaiiLife745
9.  2:22.99 cuber-26
10.  2:26.16 abunickabhi
11.  2:27.62 Zeke Mackay
12.  2:28.55 nikodem.rudy
13.  2:29.27 DhruvA
14.  2:35.42 Kestin02
15.  2:37.84 asacuber
16.  2:38.51 [email protected]
17.  2:39.53 yjko
18.  2:41.97 V.Kochergin
19.  2:47.39 Nico135brd
20.  2:47.47 Teh Keng Foo
21.  2:51.91 xXflesstosub10Xx
22.  2:55.69 João Vinicius
23.  2:57.21 Fred Lang
24.  2:59.23 tc kruber
25.  3:04.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  3:09.87 CaptainCuber
27.  3:10.33 epride17
28.  3:10.54 swankfukinc
29.  3:11.80 whatshisbucket
30.  3:17.22 Cooki348
31.  3:18.83 HendrikW
32.  3:34.55 Isaac Latta
33.  3:34.79 abhijat
34.  3:42.72 Rollercoasterben
35.  3:43.44 Casper A.
36.  3:50.11 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  3:51.24 UnknownCanvas
38.  3:56.73 OriEy
39.  4:16.56 Mike Hughey
40.  4:21.31 Qman710
41.  4:24.84 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  4:26.06 teboecubes
43.  4:35.10 Koen van Aller
44.  4:37.73 theos
45.  5:10.09 d2polld
46.  5:21.19 Julio974
47.  5:24.64 Jacck
48.  5:54.31 PingPongCuber
49.  8:53.50 Brayden Adams


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)
1.  4:04.63 ichcubegern
2.  4:15.98 Shadowjockey
3.  4:18.14 Wilhelm


Spoiler



4.  4:20.10 arquillian
5.  4:20.79 Laura
6.  4:25.08 OriginalUsername
7.  4:41.30 HawaiiLife745
8.  5:09.29 Cubeology
9.  5:10.13 cuber-26
10.  5:11.62 abunickabhi
11.  5:39.90 Nico135brd
12.  6:17.33 epride17
13.  6:19.84 João Vinicius
14.  6:32.79 Fred Lang
15.  6:50.71 swankfukinc
16.  7:23.33 OriEy
17.  7:23.72 whatshisbucket
18.  7:30.36 UnknownCanvas
19.  8:19.92 CaptainCuber
20.  8:45.28 Rollercoasterben
21.  8:50.45 theos
22.  8:57.31 Mike Hughey
23.  9:13.71 InlandEmpireCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  6:39.77 Laura
2.  7:00.29 Wilhelm
3.  7:07.52 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  7:12.82 ichcubegern
5.  7:39.63 OriginalUsername
6.  7:54.09 arquillian
7.  8:54.42 cuber-26
8.  9:11.03 DhruvA
9.  10:08.32 Cubeology
10.  10:26.59 abunickabhi
11.  10:31.16 João Vinicius
12.  11:49.50 epride17
13.  12:08.26 swankfukinc
14.  12:49.15 Fred Lang
15.  12:54.34 CaptainCuber
16.  13:47.43 OriEy
17.  15:27.84 Mike Hughey
18.  16:11.17 theos


*Clock*(45)
1.  6.35 Kerry_Creech
2.  6.83 MartinN13
3.  7.21 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  7.46 Sean Hartman
5.  7.64 Wilhelm
6.  7.68 dat1asiandude
7.  8.23 Immolated-Marmoset
8.  8.33 MCuber
9.  8.68 daniel678
10.  8.69 Laura
11.  8.73 MattP98
12.  8.93 cuberkid10
13.  9.16 Rollercoasterben
14.  9.81 Magdamini
15.  10.25 Shadowjockey
16.  10.28 Cubeology
17.  10.77 2017LAMB06
18.  10.79 OriginalUsername
19.  11.80 DesertWolf
20.  12.36 InlandEmpireCuber
21.  12.68 NarenRameshB
22.  12.76 NoProblemCubing
23.  13.03 NathanaelCubes
24.  13.29 epride17
25.  13.51 Liam Wadek
26.  14.62 VIBE_ZT
27.  14.71 Reizii
28.  15.86 João Vinicius
29.  15.88 ichcubegern
30.  16.07 Mike Hughey
31.  16.21 revaldoah
32.  16.67 Bubbagrub
33.  17.82 Fred Lang
34.  18.84 Trig0n
35.  19.62 Zeke Mackay
36.  19.83 abhijat
37.  20.88 freshcuber.de
38.  21.41 Skittleskp
39.  22.89 KERRIGAN
40.  22.94 V.Kochergin
41.  30.92 Julio974
42.  31.22 Bocancube
43.  35.30 Koen van Aller
44.  42.40 KingCanyon
45.  42.59 PingPongCuber


*Megaminx*(63)
1.  47.92 thecubingwizard
2.  50.62 Magdamini
3.  51.92 JakubDrobny


Spoiler



4.  52.14 arquillian
5.  52.45 Laura
6.  53.76 Sean Hartman
7.  54.49 whatshisbucket
8.  57.12 MCuber
9.  59.98 GenTheThief
10.  1:02.09 OriginalUsername
11.  1:04.79 MrKuba600
12.  1:06.57 V.Kochergin
13.  1:07.41 DhruvA
14.  1:08.51 DGCubes
15.  1:10.08 KERRIGAN
16.  1:10.11 Wilhelm
17.  1:10.85 ichcubegern
18.  1:11.01 HawaiiLife745
19.  1:13.90 nikodem.rudy
20.  1:15.91 Shadowjockey
21.  1:18.50 [email protected]
22.  1:20.26 Fred Lang
23.  1:20.30 Teh Keng Foo
24.  1:21.35 Zeke Mackay
25.  1:23.99 begiuli65
26.  1:24.41 tc kruber
27.  1:25.59 Cubeology
28.  1:28.92 daniel678
29.  1:31.59 MattP98
30.  1:33.93 Cuz Red
31.  1:37.16 João Vinicius
32.  1:38.15 swankfukinc
33.  1:39.14 Cooki348
34.  1:39.86 Trig0n
35.  1:40.48 abunickabhi
36.  1:41.37 epride17
37.  1:41.59 abhijat
38.  1:43.70 HendrikW
39.  1:47.44 KingCanyon
40.  1:47.53 Abhi
41.  1:59.29 OJ Cubing
42.  2:01.05 DesertWolf
43.  2:01.32 Rollercoasterben
44.  2:02.36 Mike Hughey
45.  2:08.67 [email protected]
46.  2:08.93 topppits
47.  2:10.02 VIBE_ZT
48.  2:15.06 Sub1Hour
49.  2:16.87 Julio974
50.  2:24.50 Liam Wadek
51.  2:25.89 Nico135brd
52.  2:31.46 CaptainCuber
53.  2:34.75 PingPongCuber
54.  2:38.56 InlandEmpireCuber
55.  2:43.02 Petri Krzywacki
56.  2:44.39 Koen van Aller
57.  2:48.34 theos
58.  2:48.59 Isaac Latta
59.  2:50.62 Brayden Adams
60.  2:56.73 Kestin02
61.  2:58.70 One Wheel
62.  4:00.20 freshcuber.de
63.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*Pyraminx*(123)
1.  2.57 Alexis1011
2.  2.73 tJardigradHe
3.  2.98 Toothcraver55


Spoiler



4.  3.01 NarenRameshB
5.  3.02 DGCubes
6.  3.10 Nikhil Soares
7.  3.18 Cooki348
8.  3.31 Ontricus
8.  3.31 Magdamini
10.  3.34 Kerry_Creech
11.  3.56 oliviervlcube
12.  3.73 dat1asiandude
13.  3.75 SpiFunTastic
14.  3.81 Cubeology
15.  3.82 JakubDrobny
16.  3.97 NoProblemCubing
17.  4.18 Abhi
18.  4.20 Sean Hartman
19.  4.28 JMHCubed
19.  4.28 sixCheese
21.  4.34 asacuber
22.  4.44 MrKuba600
23.  4.50 cuber-26
24.  4.53 MCuber
25.  4.58 JackPfeifer
26.  4.65 Trig0n
27.  4.74 PokeCubes
28.  4.80 BradyCubes08
29.  4.89 Reizii
30.  4.93 arquillian
31.  4.98 xXflesstosub10Xx
32.  5.03 daniel678
33.  5.09 OriginalUsername
34.  5.17 CubingwithChris
35.  5.23 cuberkid10
36.  5.31 Cuz Red
36.  5.31 DhruvA
38.  5.41 João Vinicius
39.  5.50 EJCubed
40.  5.51 Parke187
41.  5.52 [email protected]
42.  5.55 Numberwhizz 13
43.  5.62 Sub1Hour
44.  5.70 Wilhelm
45.  5.74 nikodem.rudy
45.  5.74 NathanaelCubes
47.  5.76 V.Kochergin
48.  5.77 Laura
49.  5.82 ichcubegern
50.  5.91 UnknownCanvas
51.  5.94 HawaiiLife745
52.  5.99 Liam Wadek
53.  6.00 Shadowjockey
54.  6.01 begiuli65
55.  6.13 Utkarsh Ashar
55.  6.13 CaptainCuber
57.  6.25 yudo.r
58.  6.27 MartinN13
59.  6.28 Nico135brd
60.  6.30 2017LAMB06
61.  6.54 whatshisbucket
61.  6.54 Logan
63.  6.65 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  6.67 wuque man
65.  6.68 Legomanz
66.  6.72 Billybong378
67.  6.76 Zeke Mackay
68.  6.86 ABadRubiksSolver
69.  6.94 riz3ndrr
70.  6.95 MattP98
71.  7.00 TheNoobCuber
72.  7.05 Elf
73.  7.09 Coneman
74.  7.17 teboecubes
75.  7.28 ExultantCarn
75.  7.28 DesertWolf
77.  7.29 OwenB
78.  7.30 Cuber2113
79.  7.38 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  7.58 Skittleskp
81.  7.72 Brayden Adams
82.  7.85 theos
83.  7.86 Infraredlizards
84.  7.94 Koen van Aller
85.  8.20 Immolated-Marmoset
86.  8.33 Rollercoasterben
86.  8.33 abhijat
88.  8.45 Axepick06
89.  8.49 KERRIGAN
90.  8.53 epride17
91.  8.57 Isaac Latta
92.  9.06 abunickabhi
93.  9.07 KingCanyon
94.  9.29 Dylan Swarts
95.  9.48 [email protected]
96.  9.56 sascholeks
97.  9.62 Fred Lang
98.  9.72 VIBE_ZT
99.  9.74 bilbo07
100.  9.75 PingPongCuber
100.  9.75 Myko
102.  10.00 swankfukinc
103.  10.28 brad711
104.  10.41 d2polld
105.  10.47 topppits
106.  10.52 Julio974
107.  10.64 tc kruber
108.  10.65 eyeball321
109.  10.75 MJCuber05
110.  11.14 AndrewLuo369
111.  11.34 Mike Hughey
112.  11.48 wearephamily1719
113.  11.83 Qman710
114.  12.38 Kestin02
115.  13.42 dschieses
116.  13.93 Joust
117.  14.14 Jonasrox09
118.  14.37 OriEy
119.  14.93 CubingCrazy
120.  15.58 Jacck
121.  16.38 Poketube6681
122.  16.87 Bocancube
123.  17.72 Cubinwitdapizza


*Square-1*(79)
1.  8.32 David ep
2.  8.42 PokeCubes
3.  9.45 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  9.56 dat1asiandude
5.  9.76 GTGil
6.  10.07 speedcuber71
7.  10.24 thecubingwizard
8.  11.36 Shadowjockey
9.  11.39 Zach Clark
10.  12.00 Zeke Mackay
11.  12.13 cuberkid10
12.  12.51 Kerry_Creech
13.  12.52 Kylegadj
14.  12.54 Rollercoasterben
15.  13.21 Wilhelm
16.  13.52 arquillian
17.  13.62 daniel678
18.  14.25 DesertWolf
19.  14.29 Sowrduk
20.  14.33 SloMo Cubing
21.  14.67 Sean Hartman
22.  14.69 ichcubegern
23.  15.07 Cubeology
24.  15.13 tJardigradHe
25.  15.18 asacuber
26.  15.48 [email protected]
27.  15.60 MCuber
28.  16.30 ExultantCarn
29.  16.43 Sub1Hour
30.  16.76 OriginalUsername
31.  17.02 Nikhil Soares
32.  17.08 HawaiiLife745
33.  17.56 CubingwithChris
34.  17.62 Magdamini
35.  17.82 BradyCubes08
36.  18.17 DGCubes
37.  18.33 MrKuba600
38.  19.04 JakubDrobny
39.  20.38 riz3ndrr
40.  21.16 Immolated-Marmoset
41.  21.36 OwenB
42.  21.43 MattP98
43.  21.65 Logan
44.  22.55 Laura
45.  24.26 2017LAMB06
46.  25.05 EJCubed
47.  25.35 João Vinicius
48.  25.36 theos
49.  25.70 Infraredlizards
50.  27.36 tc kruber
51.  27.44 NathanaelCubes
52.  29.16 VIBE_ZT
53.  30.14 whatshisbucket
54.  30.46 Kestin02
55.  30.75 Ontricus
56.  31.60 Trig0n
57.  31.65 Toothcraver55
58.  33.39 Nico135brd
59.  34.99 xXflesstosub10Xx
60.  35.22 Elf
61.  35.29 Liam Wadek
62.  35.90 Fred Lang
63.  38.65 abhijat
64.  41.39 Cubinwitdapizza
65.  42.72 Moreno van Rooijen
66.  42.79 Mike Hughey
67.  45.70 PingPongCuber
68.  47.22 Bubbagrub
69.  47.32 Julio974
70.  49.21 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  55.11 SpiFunTastic
72.  58.99 [email protected]
73.  1:02.24 JMHCubed
74.  1:03.60 Koen van Aller
75.  1:04.45 Billybong378
76.  1:30.01 Isaac Latta
77.  1:30.55 Axepick06
78.  2:13.70 MJCuber05
79.  DNF MartinN13


*Skewb*(113)
1.  2.85 Cubeology
2.  3.17 MrKuba600
3.  3.36 daniel678


Spoiler



4.  3.51 BradyCubes08
5.  3.75 asacuber
6.  3.81 [email protected]
7.  3.91 Magdamini
8.  3.95 Wilhelm
9.  4.07 sascholeks
10.  4.23 JackPfeifer
11.  4.42 riz3ndrr
12.  4.58 tJardigradHe
13.  4.62 dat1asiandude
14.  4.66 DhruvA
15.  4.86 Kylegadj
16.  4.87 Sean Hartman
17.  4.99 OriginalUsername
18.  5.04 thecubingwizard
19.  5.05 Kerry_Creech
20.  5.29 Isaac Latta
21.  5.32 weatherman223
22.  5.34 Trig0n
23.  5.35 SloMo Cubing
24.  5.39 HawaiiLife745
25.  5.47 João Vinicius
26.  5.54 Alexis1011
27.  5.58 CubingwithChris
28.  5.64 arquillian
29.  5.67 Zeke Mackay
30.  5.71 MattP98
31.  5.73 NarenRameshB
31.  5.73 Toothcraver55
33.  5.77 Immolated-Marmoset
34.  5.78 DGCubes
35.  5.87 Nikhil Soares
36.  5.88 JakubDrobny
37.  5.91 PokeCubes
38.  5.93 JMHCubed
39.  6.05 MCuber
40.  6.11 ichcubegern
41.  6.20 VIBE_ZT
42.  6.37 Rollercoasterben
42.  6.37 Elf
44.  6.43 cuberkid10
45.  6.61 Julio974
46.  6.67 sixCheese
47.  6.68 nikodem.rudy
48.  6.71 DesertWolf
49.  6.72 Legomanz
49.  6.72 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  6.75 Laura
52.  6.79 Parke187
53.  6.87 OwenB
54.  6.90 EJCubed
55.  7.00 d2polld
56.  7.29 Logan
57.  7.35 KERRIGAN
58.  7.71 NathanaelCubes
59.  7.72 Sub1Hour
60.  7.84 xXflesstosub10Xx
61.  7.92 Billybong378
62.  7.98 2017LAMB06
63.  8.01 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  8.01 capcubeing
65.  8.23 Shadowjockey
66.  8.29 Ontricus
67.  8.52 Reizii
68.  8.55 whatshisbucket
69.  8.66 tc kruber
69.  8.66 SpiFunTastic
71.  8.69 epride17
72.  8.74 TheKravCuber
73.  8.78 Bubbagrub
74.  8.79 Bocancube
75.  8.84 Cuz Red
76.  8.87 2018JAIN01
77.  9.17 Poketube6681
78.  9.54 teboecubes
79.  9.72 ExultantCarn
80.  9.84 V.Kochergin
81.  9.92 eyeball321
82.  10.01 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  10.08 dschieses
84.  11.06 KingCanyon
85.  11.17 abunickabhi
86.  11.19 Fred Lang
87.  11.22 Axepick06
88.  11.41 MJCuber05
89.  11.60 theos
89.  11.60 Liam Wadek
91.  11.65 wuque man
92.  11.73 [email protected]
93.  11.79 abhijat
94.  12.03 Nico135brd
95.  12.54 topppits
96.  12.57 Moreno van Rooijen
97.  12.80 swankfukinc
98.  12.84 Mike Hughey
99.  13.67 ABadRubiksSolver
100.  14.17 CaptainCuber
101.  14.45 Cooki348
102.  14.95 Koen van Aller
103.  15.87 Jonasrox09
104.  16.02 Brayden Adams
105.  16.08 UnknownCanvas
106.  16.36 Cubinwitdapizza
107.  16.84 Cuber2113
108.  16.85 PingPongCuber
109.  17.09 Qman710
110.  18.72 Jacck
111.  19.97 OriEy
112.  32.40 Myko
113.  56.74 dzhuli02


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  21.04 Nikhil Soares
2.  27.90 DGCubes
3.  28.73 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  29.14 OriginalUsername
5.  32.73 Zeke Mackay
6.  33.20 whatshisbucket
7.  35.39 ichcubegern
8.  39.98 Wilhelm
9.  41.97 Cubeology
10.  42.92 Shadowjockey
11.  44.14 abunickabhi
12.  48.58 Julio974
13.  55.98 Mike Hughey
14.  58.67 PingPongCuber
15.  59.22 Billybong378
16.  1:05.25 João Vinicius
17.  1:07.25 Liam Wadek
18.  1:12.72 tc kruber
19.  1:13.31 [email protected]
20.  1:14.29 xXflesstosub10Xx
21.  1:19.76 Koen van Aller
22.  1:28.53 Nico135brd


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  4:06.31 tJardigradHe
2.  4:10.02 Laura
3.  4:17.82 Wilhelm


Spoiler



4.  4:20.99 Shadowjockey
5.  4:23.44 OriginalUsername
6.  4:25.03 arquillian
7.  4:45.93 ichcubegern
8.  5:16.77 Zeke Mackay
9.  5:17.98 Cubeology
10.  5:47.07 João Vinicius
11.  6:32.25 Fred Lang
12.  7:12.10 Rollercoasterben
13.  7:59.12 abhijat
14.  8:06.24 tc kruber
15.  8:17.57 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  9:37.40 Mike Hughey
17.  9:41.91 Julio974
18.  11:22.91 Koen van Aller
19.  14:12.01 PingPongCuber


*Redi Cube*(32)
1.  9.52 2017LAMB06
2.  9.57 Trig0n
3.  10.20 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  10.34 BradyCubes08
5.  10.85 EJCubed
6.  12.02 DGCubes
7.  15.12 JakubDrobny
8.  16.71 Reizii
9.  16.87 OriginalUsername
10.  16.90 Wilhelm
11.  17.24 ichcubegern
12.  18.23 VIBE_ZT
13.  19.53 teboecubes
14.  20.42 Nikhil Soares
15.  20.58 Zeke Mackay
16.  21.77 PingPongCuber
17.  22.35 Julio974
18.  22.87 InlandEmpireCuber
19.  23.18 [email protected]
20.  24.74 Billybong378
21.  24.77 JackPfeifer
22.  24.91 abunickabhi
23.  29.84 Shadowjockey
24.  30.11 Moreno van Rooijen
25.  33.36 sascholeks
26.  35.01 Mike Hughey
27.  36.38 tc kruber
28.  39.79 Liam Wadek
29.  41.91 Qman710
30.  43.65 OriEy
31.  45.97 Koen van Aller
32.  52.70 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  25.45 Ontricus
2.  35.25 Zeke Mackay
3.  37.72 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  38.38 Billybong378
5.  39.85 Julio974
6.  43.76 abunickabhi
7.  50.24 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  54.42 Mike Hughey
9.  58.79 Wilhelm
10.  1:28.72 PingPongCuber
11.  1:38.02 Jacck
12.  2:00.76 Qman710
13.  5:04.73 One Wheel



*Contest results*(221)
1.  1483 arquillian
2.  1438 OriginalUsername
3.  1436 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1339 Wilhelm
5.  1290 Shadowjockey
6.  1245 ichcubegern
7.  1237 Magdamini
8.  1215 Cubeology
9.  1155 Zeke Mackay
10.  1153 Laura
11.  1139 dat1asiandude
12.  1104 HawaiiLife745
13.  1052 tJardigradHe
14.  1049 asacuber
15.  1030 João Vinicius
16.  1005 MrKuba600
17.  994 MCuber
18.  993 DhruvA
19.  972 cuberkid10
20.  957 [email protected]
20.  957 abunickabhi
22.  921 nikodem.rudy
23.  901 JakubDrobny
24.  879 CubingwithChris
25.  859 Kerry_Creech
26.  857 thecubingwizard
27.  847 cuber-26
28.  830 daniel678
28.  830 DGCubes
30.  828 NathanaelCubes
31.  827 Nikhil Soares
32.  821 xXflesstosub10Xx
33.  810 BradyCubes08
34.  769 2017LAMB06
35.  768 Toothcraver55
36.  760 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  754 NarenRameshB
38.  740 riz3ndrr
39.  736 Rollercoasterben
40.  732 Fred Lang
41.  731 V.Kochergin
42.  728 MattP98
43.  714 whatshisbucket
43.  714 yjko
45.  712 lccho
46.  707 JackPfeifer
47.  704 tc kruber
48.  701 ExultantCarn
49.  691 Trig0n
50.  686 KERRIGAN
51.  682 Cooki348
52.  678 Teh Keng Foo
52.  678 Logan
54.  636 Ontricus
55.  618 Kylegadj
56.  617 Kestin02
57.  614 begiuli65
58.  604 Nico135brd
58.  604 Alexis1011
60.  603 DesertWolf
61.  602 Liam Wadek
62.  593 abhijat
63.  588 PokeCubes
64.  575 jancsi02
65.  561 Isaac Latta
66.  560 Cuz Red
67.  554 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  546 Dylan Swarts
69.  541 Sub1Hour
70.  538 swankfukinc
71.  535 epride17
72.  531 Sowrduk
73.  520 Elf
74.  515 sixCheese
75.  505 Legomanz
75.  505 sigalig
77.  504 OwenB
78.  503 [email protected]
79.  500 Mike Hughey
80.  495 MartinN13
81.  493 EJCubed
82.  488 speedcuber71
83.  485 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  485 Abhi
85.  484 HendrikW
86.  474 Julio974
87.  469 VIBE_ZT
88.  459 NoProblemCubing
89.  455 Nikhil George
90.  453 wuque man
90.  453 SpiFunTastic
92.  448 Parke187
93.  442 yudo.r
94.  434 d2polld
95.  433 David ep
96.  428 Glomnipotent
97.  421 JMHCubed
98.  415 SloMo Cubing
99.  411 Koen van Aller
100.  410 CaptainCuber
101.  396 Jscuber
102.  391 TheodorNordstrand
103.  384 teboecubes
104.  383 sascholeks
105.  382 [email protected]
106.  380 OJ Cubing
107.  372 Infraredlizards
108.  370 theos
109.  369 Axepick06
110.  368 Zach Clark
111.  365 UnknownCanvas
112.  361 Immolated-Marmoset
113.  360 Cuber2113
114.  356 Casper A.
114.  356 Coneman
116.  348 Coinman_
117.  344 Billybong378
118.  339 KingCanyon
119.  336 speedcube.insta
120.  334 2018JAIN01
121.  333 dhafin
122.  326 bilbo07
123.  322 xyzzy
124.  314 obelisk477
125.  313 OriEy
126.  311 TheNoobCuber
127.  308 Qman710
128.  305 GTGil
129.  287 mihnea3000
130.  279 PotatoesAreUs
131.  269 John Benwell
132.  267 Numberwhizz 13
133.  261 topppits
134.  246 PingPongCuber
135.  242 elimescube
135.  242 Bubbagrub
137.  237 Imran Rahman
138.  235 brad711
139.  234 colegemuth
140.  232 eyeball321
141.  229 Moreno van Rooijen
142.  226 Wabbly
143.  223 Angry_Mob
144.  215 Jacck
145.  205 [email protected]
146.  204 lejitcuber
147.  203 revaldoah
148.  202 schapel
149.  200 TheKravCuber
149.  200 ABadRubiksSolver
151.  195 Reizii
152.  193 20luky3
152.  193 Zagros
154.  192 MatsBergsten
155.  189 JustinTimeCuber
156.  174 danvie
157.  172 Petri Krzywacki
158.  170 Brayden Adams
159.  165 Poketube6681
160.  160 Bocancube
161.  159 AndrewLuo369
162.  153 zhata
162.  153 [email protected]
164.  146 Keenan Johnson
165.  144 Deri Nata Wijaya
166.  136 Cubinwitdapizza
167.  130 filipemtx
167.  130 Skittleskp
167.  130 Jmuncuber
170.  115 oliviervlcube
170.  115 One Wheel
172.  114 Torch
173.  109 buzzteam4
174.  96 G2013
175.  95 weatherman223
176.  94 WoowyBaby
177.  90 CubingCrazy
178.  88 freshcuber.de
179.  84 dschieses
180.  80 [email protected]
181.  78 Cubing5life
182.  76 DonovanTheCool
183.  75 SpartanSailor
184.  73 Myko
185.  71 Lvl9001Wizard
185.  71 capcubeing
187.  70 zhziong
188.  69 Jonasrox09
189.  65 speedcubingtips.eu
189.  65 YoniStrass
189.  65 Theo Leinad
189.  65 ican97
193.  63 Jiaqi Wu
193.  63 Andrew_Rizo
195.  62 MJCuber05
196.  60 xbrandationx
197.  59 GenTheThief
198.  57 cytokid101
199.  56 wearephamily1719
200.  54 dnguyen2204
201.  53 audiophile121
201.  53 Lux
203.  38 Rocketcubing
204.  37 Joust
205.  30 MarkA64
206.  27 abhishekvermasg
206.  27 TrueONCE
208.  25 Llewelys
209.  23 TipsterTrickster
210.  22 Noahsayshi
210.  22 Dale Nash
212.  20 Bogdan
213.  19 okayama
214.  16 [email protected]
215.  14 matt boeren
216.  13 dzhuli02
217.  12 leudcfa
218.  8 Pillowytuba9951
218.  8 Eligora
220.  7 Chiggers
220.  7 Krystian Cz


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2019)

221 participants this week, and we do a 180. By that I mean that number 180 is the winner.

That means our winner this week is *jackolas456!* ! Congratulations!!


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hm I think I lost my streak of competing in consecutive weeks. 
I thought I had done an event last week before leaving for US Nationals. Maybe I forgot to hit submit again.


----------

